# RICHMOND, BC | Capstan | 14 fl | Prep



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Capstan is a new condo development 

by MingLian Holdings Ltd. 
currently in preconstruction at Number 3 Road, Richmond. 












https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/us/the-capstan 

















































https://bccondos.net/8091-capstan-way


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9032 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


IMG_9033 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9035 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9037 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

